# It's time to choose our state quarter!!!



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

We have a choice of a buffalo, :eyeroll: :lame: !!

Or a pair of honkers flying over ND terrain, :beer: :thumb: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: !!!!!

Not that I am biased or anything!!

http://governor.state.nd.us/quarter/


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Right On!! A Canada goose and an American Bison.. to bad ND doesn't have something we can call our own.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Heard on the radio this morning....the buffalo is winning.


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Looks like 4CurlRedleg would rather be goosed than baffaloed. Sorry, Just had to do it :lol:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Good one, not only am I shallow but obviously transparent!! 8)


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I don't like either one. I would have chosen the goose except that the background is the badlands. Not exactly goose country. I was hoping for something uniquely North Dakota, like prairie wetlands and waterfowl for example.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

There is quite few resident geese that nest on the bluffs of the Little Missouri in the Badlands.

All natural!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Even so, the Badlands are not the image of goose country that most North Dakotans have and I would bet that non-residents certainly don't. I don't think that portrays our state as appropriately as another image. I still vote for prairie wetlands with mallards passing over.

Now if it was mule deer in the Badlands, that would be totally different. But neither mule deer or wetlands and mallards are choices. IMO, the choices stink.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Both are better than the friggin' tree design.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

A huge whitetail buck standing in a wheat field would have gotten my vote. :beer:


----------



## Vandy (Mar 29, 2005)

I dont like either one. I would like to substitute this as my vote.







:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I propose having Robert Bork on your state quarter.

Ba dump ching, sorry I had to. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ya, MT I know what you mean by can't pass up some things. I'm not sure I remember the name right or how to spell it, but are you voting for Rau Paul for your quarter? It would make a nice zipper fob for you. 
oke:


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

The buffalo design was chosen.

http://in-forum.com/articles/index.cfm?id=93202


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Let's hope they do a better job than Kansas did.


----------

